# clear bubble



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi. Goober (inferlanis?) just developed this milky bubble between his leg and body. The bubble looks like a water blister. Any input? DS


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Just in case anybody is curious. Goobers clear bubble has now turned pinkish/tan. It almost looks like his inards. I wonder if he has chytrid? D S


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Poor Goober. 
If it looks like his insides, then could it be his insides? Though thats a real strange place for inards to come out.
Good luck with it. Try to find a vet and see what they can tell you.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I doubt it is chytrid - since that is a fungus. 

Looking at the picture, you can see a tear or hole in the skin. Regardless of what is sticking out, any open sore on a frogs is an issue of concern. 

Good luck with goober.



aquariumart said:


> Just in case anybody is curious. Goobers clear bubble has now turned pinkish/tan. It almost looks like his inards. I wonder if he has chytrid? D S


----------

